

Infinite USB - bradly
http://jianggonglue.com/DesignUSB.html

======
quacker
Does anyone know if this is different than using powered USB hubs? I imagine
attaching an "unpowered" USB hub (no power cord), and then attaching a powered
USB hub to that, and then another powered USB hub to that one (...to infinite
and beyond). Same thing, no?

